# What is your life like at Columbia pursuing a director/writer MFA degree?



## avid spots (May 6, 2013)

I am currently working on my Columbia application towards an MFA in directing/screenwriting. Ideally I would like to know from current students what type of people the school is looking for. Also, it must be awesome living in New York and studying to be a director and screenwriter. How are you liking your experience? Is it everything that you hoped that it would be? What is your schedule like? How are you living your life?

Thanks very much.


----------



## fischerrone (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey I am looking forward to that course as well.  
I guess it's not gonna be easy living but NY is full of resources.
Anyway...  Is personal work, say, some short films, photos... highly required? I have no idea about their standard on that.


----------

